# Pink Lips???



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 14, 2006)

Do u ladies ever have a problem with lipstick...l/g.. any lip product really always looking nude.. or semi nude on the lips no matter what color it is?


----------



## ebonyannette (Sep 14, 2006)

I do, my lips are brown with a little bit of pink in the middle so pretty much any color looks "muted" on my lips. I see alot of girls here put 
foundation or primer on their lips to get the true color, I guess that 
works but why is it that they dont pigment lip colors better?


----------



## toby1 (Sep 14, 2006)

Juneplum had a good idea in another thread where she indicated that hs e1st uses Cushy lipliner and then Brick liner on top of it for her red lipstick shades.  I'm sure that would work with other colors as well Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ebonyannette* 
_I do, my lips are brown with a little bit of pink in the middle so pretty much any color looks "muted" on my lips. I see alot of girls here put 
foundation or primer on their lips to get the true color, I guess that 
works but why is it that they dont pigment lip colors better?_


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 14, 2006)

Yes. I swipe a little foundation over them when I'm doing my whole face and then I put on Coquettish Clarice Tinted lip conditioner. It stains my lips just enough so that the color from lipglass, lustreglass or whatever will show up better. Hope that helps!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Sep 15, 2006)

Same here when I use pink it comes biege or not pink or the way it looks on another when I use it. I usually try to put foundation underneath sometimes. But I have notcied when I play around with other lispticks and wipe it off( not wash it) and then put the pink lipstick on it comes on more pinkish than without just putting it on. SO true.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Sep 15, 2006)

I must be having this same problem. Because, I swear everything I put on looks the same to me.


----------



## hyperRealGurl (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *IslandGirl77* 
_I must be having this same problem. Because, I swear everything I put on looks the same to me._

 

aint that some shit? ..... lol i like whats up wit dat?   same with blush


----------



## Janice (Sep 15, 2006)

Have any of you tried the Amplified line of MAC lipsticks? I really like them, they are opaque, heavily pigmented, and not drying. Lipliner, Amplified LS, and lipgloss (lipgloss softens the amplifieds texture) is a fall back combo for me when I want a longwear lip without my natural pigmented lip color altering the shade. If anyone bought Zandra it's an Amplified.


----------



## IslandGirl77 (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_aint that some shit? ..... lol i like whats up wit dat?   same with blush_

 
Yeah, that's another problem I have. Blush, all seems to look the same on me. And when I try to put more, it looks crazy.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 
_Have any of you tried the Amplified line of MAC lipsticks? I really like them, they are opaque, heavily pigmented, and not drying. Lipliner, Amplified LS, and lipgloss (lipgloss softens the amplifieds texture) is a fall back combo for me when I want a longwear lip without my natural pigmented lip color altering the shade. If anyone bought Zandra it's an Amplified. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
Amplified line? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Please explain. Is this on MAC's site?


----------



## Lady_MAC (Sep 15, 2006)

It's a finish; you can view them on the mac site where you choose to look at the individual finishes.


----------



## Indigowaters (Sep 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Lady_MAC* 
_It's a finish; you can view them on the mac site where you choose to look at the individual finishes._

 
Ok. Thanks!


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 16, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 
_aint that some shit? ..... lol i like whats up wit dat? same with blush_

 
Yeah me too.. thats why i don't own a lot of lipstuff so why bother 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 . That's why it lookes like ialways have nude lipps. Only purples and red look difrent.

Same thing with blushes. If i want them to realy show their real color, i have to put them havier.

Only the msf's show their real color on me. Theyall look difrent or at least close to how they must look like on my skin. So that i'm real happy with.


----------



## Me220 (Sep 16, 2006)

For Lips, I really like amplified creams, because they definitely color the full lip. I also like Pink Maribu l/s, it looks nude-ish, but the frost helps change the color. I would suggest buying bolder shades: they won't look as harsh because of your skin tone, and the pigment in your lips. You'll get the difference you want without looking clownish.

For blush, I've become a fan of layering different blushes, and using cream blushes. Posey is good, it's really bright but can be blended down, it provides a nice color. It's really nice under Shooting Star MSF.


----------



## MacVirgin (Sep 17, 2006)

yup! posey is my absolute fav blush, it looks how it's suposed to on me! love it!. That's on of my bases too for other blushes and some msf's or pearlizers


----------



## neotrad (Sep 17, 2006)

I would like to have the 'problem'! 
Cause I love semi-nude colored lipsticks/lip products and even some of them look really too pigmented on my very pigmented lips. :/  

Try MAC Cream Color Bases in Pearl and/or Luna on your lips before applying your lip product. They should help it look like it's the color you see in its tube/bullet.


----------



## L281173 (Oct 15, 2006)

I apply both foundation and powder to my lips before lining lips.  I think apply my lip color


----------



## BinkysBaby (Oct 15, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *hyperRealGurl* 

 
_Do u ladies ever have a problem with lipstick...l/g.. any lip product really always looking nude.. or semi nude on the lips no matter what color it is?_

 
Ha, ha, ha. With the lip glass and lustre glass, I do find that the color is not apparent withou a lip liner. But with lipstick, the color shows up perfectly and I love it. Sometimes, I put the lip stick on and a complimentary lip glass for a little added shine.  The lip glass is especially difficult for me because my top lip is pink and my bottom one is brown >>>>> don't laugh, my dad told me that I was special when I asked him why my lips were colored that way


----------



## ebonyannette (Oct 16, 2006)

^ha ha ha!!! my top one is brown and my bottom one has permanent brown liner! LOL! the only part that is pink is the inner bottom lip 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I used to be so mad when I was younger, but being as dark as I am with bright pink lips wouldnt look right so I guess God knew what He was doing!


----------



## sexypuma (Oct 16, 2006)

It's funny, i wanted those lips... mine are pinkish brown. To remedy the problem of the lipgloss that doesn't show, i only use bright colours like pink poodle, magnetique, veneer lip laquer and lots of red lip stuff.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 30, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Janice* 

 
_Have any of you tried the Amplified line of MAC lipsticks? I really like them, they are opaque, heavily pigmented, and not drying.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



_

 
I couldn't agree more!
Though I don't have the problem that the thread starter has with pink lipstick, for literally decades I could NOT find a red lipstick that looked red once applied to my lips.
Red is one of my very favorite colors, so this state of affairs really bothered me.
I'd put on a red lipstick that looked so gorgeous in the tube, only to have to spend all day listening to people ask, "Why are you wearing that _deep pink lipstick_ with a _red outfit?"_
A trifling thing, I realize, but it got on the ol' nerves!
Then, at the age of 42, I discovered MAC "Powerhouse," and everything changed! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



"Powerhouse," an Amplified shade, looks RED on me, not deep pink, not orange, not fuchsia, just pure, stoplight, Santa's suit, fire engine, no-doubt about it RED!
I could not love a lipstick more!
God blessed me with full, shapely lips, so I can really enjoy this color.
I own several other Amplified shades, and I highly, highly recommend them to anyone who wants full coverage, long wear, and a comfortable feel.
As MAC lipstick formulas go, Amplifieds are second only to Frosts for me!


----------



## Kels823 (Oct 31, 2006)

My problem is that pinks look too PINK on me... I look like a kid.. I just tried to wear a berry color today (Not mac, by Prestige in Angora) and it looks too pinky.. too... I cant think of the word.. Sorry, this is kinda OT...


----------



## Beauty Mark (Oct 31, 2006)

I usually wear darker shades, because lighter shades tend to wash me out.


----------



## cno64 (Oct 31, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Kels823* 

 
_My problem is that pinks look too PINK on me... I look like a kid.. I just tried to wear a berry color today (Not mac, by Prestige in Angora) and it looks too pinky.. too....._

 
I am NOT saying this only because this is a MAC forum, but I don't feel that I ever really knew what lipstick is until I met MAC.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



I love the coverage, the feel, the taste, the wear, the color selection; just everything about it.
I'm wearing "Odyssey" today, and it looks GREAT, a beautiful shimmery purple-toned plum.
My first MAC lipstick was "Girl About Town."  After that one, I never looked back; I own well over 20 MAC lipsticks now, and expect to buy more.


----------



## Film_Noir (Nov 2, 2006)

I always apply Chestnut lipliner to my lower lip as it is pink while the top is brown.  This remedies the issue for me.


----------



## mjalomo (Dec 7, 2006)

When I try to wear light colors, I look like I've rubbed one of those malted easter eggs in pastel colors on my lips.  Not pretty!  Blush shows up fine on my skin, but anything dark enough to wear looks so different on me. Fresh Morrocan looks like I'm wearing no lipstick; Odyssey looks pinkish plum.  I just keep on buying and trying hoping to strike gold one day.


----------



## Sundae (Dec 10, 2006)

wow, i'm just the opposite when wearing pink lip gloss. I'm a nw55 and pink shows up just fine on my lips. I wouldn't wear pink lipstick, i think the lip gloss is fine enough for me as it shows up a little too well. 
My favourate shade is from bobbi brown's Divine. I love it! Thing is, I would've NEVER chose that shade if i saw it as I thought I wouldn't be able to wear it very well, but its my FAVOURATE shade.  It was when i had a make over at the counter they tried it on me and ever since then its been a staple.

I have to use a small amount of gloss because it shows up too well, whether its mac, bobbi brown or avon lol.

I do however think that if you can't get it to show on your lips to put a primer/foundation on first


----------

